

Ask HN: How do you solve social issues easily? - diminium

Why is it so difficult to solve social issues?<p>It seems so much easier to find ways to grow large prize winning watermelons in the middle of the Sahara Desert then it is to get people to actually solve a real social problem.<p>I've seen hacks (e.g. guilt for donations) to solve problems but these hacks rarely change the way people and most of them don't seem to be very permanent solutions.<p>Has anyone here thought of any way to solve real social problems easily?
======
johnny22
Although things that rarely work..

* any solution that makes people feel like they are giving something up

* any solution that doesn't provide some sort of status symbol (especially initial exclusiveness)

------
johnny22
I don't think all social issues can be solved the same way.

Can you be more specific about one (or more) social issues?

